# Excellent Spray Gun at a Reasonable Price



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice looking setup


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

How is the cleaning process? Long and drawn out or fairly simple?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Cleaning it is pretty simple. It included the wrench for the nozzle, which you can get off with a crescent wrench, but it's a nice touch to the overall package that they toss it in.

For the first step of cleaning the cup, the lid to the cup clamps down like a siphon gun does, so it's tighter than the usual screw-on that you find on a gravity feed gun. That means you can pour some solvent (acetone, mineral spirits, water - whatever is appropriate for what you've sprayed) in there, give it a good shake and get it cleaned out.

The way I clean is to then pour in more solvent and spray until it's spent.

For lacquer, I typically stop there. Other denser things like waterborne poly or Arm-R-Seal can stick to the needle and I like to remove the nozzle, unscrew the adjustment knob on the back to remove the needle and wipe all of that down. Finally, I clean the air cap and make sure the air holes are clear. It's pretty much a piece of cake.

One note: with waterborne poly, I like to flush the gun under running water while it's disassembled since that stuff is milky and can build up.

I have found a couple of times that one or two of the air holes in the air cap were blocked because I left the gun sitting all day while I sprayed waterborne poly and it dried in there. I probably could have soaked it and blasted it with compressed air, but it turns out that a number 75 drill bit fits perfectly and punches any clog right out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> One note: with waterborne poly, I like to flush the gun under running water while it s disassembled since that stuff is milky and can build up.
> 
> I have found a couple of times that one or two of the air holes in the air cap were blocked because I left the gun sitting all day while I sprayed waterborne poly and it dried in there. I probably could have soaked it and blasted it with compressed air, but it turns out that a number 75 drill bit fits perfectly and punches any clog right out.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks for the info. I use a critter for small quick work, a older model craftsman for larger work. Once left some paint in the critter and sprayed on and off for a few hours. It dried solid! Spent some time cleaning that mess up.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks for the info. I use a critter for small quick work, a older model craftsman for larger work. Once left some paint in the critter and sprayed on and off for a few hours. It dried solid! Spent some time cleaning that mess up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Loved my Critter. I had forgotten about them and may have to buy another. It's so cool to be able to keep mason jars of dyes ready to go and easy cleanup in between.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Thanks for the info. I use a critter for small quick work, a older model craftsman for larger work. Once left some paint in the critter and sprayed on and off for a few hours. It dried solid! Spent some time cleaning that mess up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ...


*Bearpaw* told me about the Critter years ago, a great tool for small work and as you said mason jars for dyes and such.


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a gravity fed small gun for my Fuji Semi Pro 2. Will this gun work ?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I m looking for a gravity fed small gun for my Fuji Semi Pro 2. Will this gun work ?
> 
> - Tango


Yes, it'll work with any turbine HVLP system. Besides the gun I reviewed they sell a finer touch-up gun. You can find more info at turbineproducts.com.

If you have any questions, email Phil ([email protected]).


----------

